# New HO Slot Car Track In Fremont Indiana...A & M Raceway



## MARCUS

Here's a new HO Slot Car Track...in Fremont Indiana. This is a very good friend of ours, that really want to make the difference in family life styles....in their neighborhood, by having a place, where Mom & Dad and kids, can come race and have good old family fun.....after shcool, church, home work and dinner. This is a very important step, to help keep our kids mind free of "CRIME". Lets help A & M Raceway.....get families back together. They have affordable pricing on the rental track fees, Speed Product, Cars, Race Sets, Tracks Etc.


*For More Info: *
*Contact Andre at (260)316-3093 Or Brian at (260)495-9077*

*A & M Raceway*
*113 E. Tolito Street*
*Fremont, Inidana 46737*


----------



## tjettim

Sounds like fun,how about some pics and a schedule?


----------



## MARCUS

Hello T-jettim. Thay are just opening and as soon as we get ahold of the owners, we will get and post the schedule. 

Thx!
RCR/PitMat


----------



## tjettim

Brian Moefield is a fellow SWMSRA member,and a great
guy.Keep us posted on this new track.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Looking for G3R SRINT CAR RACERS 
SAT NIGHTS @ 7:00 CALL FOR RULES

260-495-9077 MOE


----------



## Sundance

removed


----------



## Crimnick

[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> Looking for G3R SRINT CAR RACERS
> SAT NIGHTS @ 7:00 CALL FOR RULES
> 
> 260-495-9077 MOE



Hiyas!

I'm in Toledo..but we have a cottage on Jimmerson Lake(west of Lake James)...I plan on stopping in next trip up...

Will you have any "open" track time for lane rentals on the weekends?

And will there be any classes for super stock Storms/G3's?

And what kind of stock do you plan to have on hand (tires, arms, etc)?

Not sure if have allready done so...but getting word out at Tri state will draw some peeps in for sure.

I will DEFINATELY pass word around at the lake...

Thanks,

Russ Crim


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Sundance said:


> Got any pictures? Track, cars, directions? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


SUN DANE WORKING ON PICTURES
DIRECTIONS STATE ROAD 120 OR 80/90 EAST FROM U TO FREMONT 
MAPS US AT46737:dude::dude::dude:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Crimnick said:


> Hiyas!
> 
> I'm in Toledo..but we have a cottage on Jimmerson Lake(west of Lake James)...I plan on stopping in next trip up...
> 
> Will you have any "open" track time for lane rentals on the weekends?
> 
> And will there be any classes for super stock Storms/G3's?
> 
> And what kind of stock do you plan to have on hand (tires, arms, etc)?
> 
> Not sure if have allready done so...but getting word out at Tri state will draw some peeps in for sure.
> 
> I will DEFINATELY pass word around at the lake...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Russ Crim


RUSS TRACK IS OPEN FOR RENT IF U DONT RACE ARE RACES FOR THE NIGHT
S.S STOCKS ARE IN AUG OR SOONER SOME PARTS WIZZ ,BSRT 
THANKS FOR THE TIP TRINE U


----------



## SuperFist

*10/28/2009*

*A&M Raceway
CLOSED*


----------



## SuperFist

*Andre & Moe*










*A&M Raceway*










*MaxTrax 50' banked Indy oval*



















*BSRT G3 Sprint Car race Saturday night 5/10/08.

Lexan sprint car bodies with a max wing size of 1"x1"x1".
Stock AFX 6 ohm unbalanced armature.
Open electrical.
Open gearing.
Open front end.
Slip on tires.
Stock ceramic traction magnets.

( SuperFist's red #2 )* :thumbsup:










*Scorpion Buck Track*


----------



## Sundance

Removed


----------



## MARCUS

Are all of you guys happy now, that you see what the A&M Tracks.....are cooking??? LOL

Andre & Moe, It seems to me, that I known you guys forever. If you guys would go to the Hobby Talk People Picture Thread....you will find my mug shot. Please don't fall in love....with that beautiful face. LOL

RCR, want you guys to hang in there....we are working for you, as hard as we can. 

Thx Andre & Moe
RCR/PitMat/DITS


----------



## brownie374

Hey Sundance count me in on that roadtrip!


----------



## AfxToo

Awesome looking raceway!


----------



## SuperFist

As you all know H.O. slot cars are the world's fastest motor sport.
On the oval at A&M you'll get the chance to break that scale to speed barrier of well over Mach 1.

And anybody who has raced on a Scorpion Buck track like they have at A&M know it will really spoil you.
Wide lanes with straightaways and sweeping turns with no technical sections to slow you down.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

SuperFist said:


> As you all know H.O. slot cars are the world's fastest motor sport.
> On the oval at A&M you'll get the chance to break that scale to speed barrier of well over Mach 1.
> 
> And anybody who has raced on a Scorpion Buck track like they have at A&M know it will really spoil you.
> Wide lanes with straightaways and sweeping turns with no technical sections to slow you down.





tjettim said:


> Sounds like fun,how about some pics and a schedule?


tjettim, and all who wish to have fun here is the raceing schedule 
open track on tuesday night 6-9
/////////////////thursday night6-9
sat open at 3- till we are done 
sat night racing 5:30 NASCAR 7:00 SPRINT 
@ 
every sat night sprint car on the thunderdone G3 TYCO P-2 P3 PATHER 
LIFE LIKE 

STOCK ARM 
IND FRONT 
CER MAG ARM
CER TRAC(G-3) OLD DOT TRAC MAGNET
SLIP ON TIRES
GOLD, SILVER,STOCK ELE
OPEN GEARS

TYCO (MAY USE SILVER )
MAY USE T-2 MAG
WIZZ (ARM MAG ) REVERSED ZAPPED 
THE BASIC RULES

NASCAR CLASS
WE RUN THIS CLASS ON THE BUCK AND THE THUNDERDOME WE CHANGE EACH SAT NIGHT 5-10-08 BUCK 5-17-08 THUNDERDOME 5-24-08 BUCK 5-31-08 THUNDERDOME 6 LANE TRACKS THUNDERDOME IS MAXTRAX
TYCO/ LIFE LIKE M CAR

YOU MAY RUN
SILVER BRUSHES SRINGS
ANY STOCK ARM 6.0 P-2-3 ,SLIP ON TIRE
D/F HUBS
INDP FRONT
7,8,9, PIN
20,21,22,23,24,25,26 27 CROWN
SHOES (GOLD, SILVER,STOCK,)
PRO PIN
OK HERE IS THE BIG ONE THAT MOST PEOPLE GO WHAT
U MAY SAND DOWN THE CHASSIE 
AND MUST RUN A NASCAR BODY

HOPE THAT COVERS MOST OF IT HOPE TO SEE U SOON
BRING IT TO THE TRACK
LETS GO RACEING BOYS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist

*This BSRT G3 Sprint Car is RED!*


----------



## SuperFist

*...and a black one.*










*...and a pink one. (for the girls)*


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

AfxToo said:


> Awesome looking raceway!


thank you hope see you there 
bring it to the moe:wave::wave:


----------



## 00'HO

The cars look fast just sitting there! For the guys who are not into the happy go fast cars, Dave's HO Raceway in Michigan 45 minutes from A&M raceway, will be meeting on Saturdays 12-5pm for the sport of Modified T-Jets. Now that will give you a full day of racing.... Dave's Raceway since 1990 has 2 buck tracks and drag racing in the house.


----------



## MARCUS

Bring it on!!! Let see what ya got. LOL


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

00'HO said:


> The cars look fast just sitting there! For the guys who are not into the happy go fast cars, Dave's HO Raceway in Michigan 45 minutes from A&M raceway, will be meeting on Saturdays 12-5pm for the sport of Modified T-Jets. Now that will give you a full day of racing.... Dave's Raceway since 1990 has 2 buck tracks and drag racing in the house.[/QU:dude::dude:


----------



## tjettim

I have a Gjet race this sat.,a SWMSRA banquet the following
sat.,and the HOPRA nats soon after that.But I will get down
there someday.Has anyone tried running stock X2 F1 cars on
12 volts? I have and they seem like a good balance of speed
and handling.


----------



## brownie374

How about a address or a web link for daves?


----------



## Sundance

Removed :thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS

Do we see a prize race between A&M Raceway & Daves Raceway? It would be a very good challenge between the two. It's all in the finger & eyes. We suggest you guys thing about this...it could & can be huge. Look guys....count your team in and lets see what comes of it. Get all of the Dads, Moms, Uncles, Aunts, Cousins, Nieces, Nephews & Friends together and get this thing going. Summer is here and we really need to keep the families together and keep the kids off the streets and their minds full of positive options. This is where all of us grown ups come in. Hope you get what I'm saying. This is how we do it in Pa.. Look at the facts here, ....IT COULD ALWAYS BE WORSE, so lets all step up and not let it get there. 

SUMMERS HERE, SO LETS GET IT STARTED RIGHT!!!

Lets Bust This Out & Talk About This!!! LOL

Thx A&M & Dave!
RCR/PitMat/DITS


----------



## SuperFist

MARCUS said:


> ...Summer is here and we really need to keep the families togther and keep the kids off the streets and their minds full of positive options. This is where all of us grown ups come in. Hope you get what I'm saying...


Yes I do.
It's very important to keep the kids off the streets and off the crack pipe.


----------



## MARCUS

Yeah......that's what we're talking!!!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Good Times With Friends And Family*



MARCUS said:


> Yeah......tha't what we're talking!!!


HOT TIME ON THE TRACKS LAST WEEK. NINE DRIVERS TO TRY THERE BEST AT THE BUCK 

AND IT WAS A FIINSH THAT TOOK US MY STORM SAW LOCAL DRIVER AND GOOD FRIEND TO A&M RACEWAY COME BACK TO RACING AFTER YEAR TO TAKE THE WIN :dude: :thumbsup: TO U RICK 

THE FINISH IN THE NASCAR CLASS- TYCO/LIFE-LIKE M- C
1. RICK B 142 .42 1/2 CAR YES HALF CAR (tyco)
2. JOHN B 142.42 -1/2 CAR L.L.
3. ANDRE" 142.27 L.L 
4. BILL E 139.5 L.L
5. MOE 138.48 L.L.
6.BRENT.B 137.0 L.L.
7.BRAD .B 131.0 TYCO
8. JACK M 129.0 L.L.
9. ZACK M 122.0 DNF L.L
LETS GO RACE BOYS 
:wave::wave::wave::wave: LOOKING FOR MORE DRIVERS OF ALL AGES MAN THAT WAS FUN


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*The Thunder Dome Mile*

:wave:


SuperFist said:


> Yes I do.
> It's very important to keep the kids off the streets and off the crack pipe.


THE KIDS HAD MORE FUN ON THE MAX 
SRINT CAR RACE LAST SAT 5-10-08

THE FIINSH
1. MOE 342.0
2.BRENT.326.0
3.JOHN 325.12
4.RICK 325.10
5.BRAD 312.0
6.JACK 308.3
7.BILL 297.23
8.ANDRE" 229 DNF CAR OF IN SMOKE
:wave::wave::wave:
COME ON GET IN ON THE FUN GRAB A FRIEND FAMILY MEM 
AN MAKE SOME LAPS AT THE TRACK WE CAN HELP U HAVE FUN 

LETS GO RACING :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

tjettim said:


> I have a Gjet race this sat.,a SWMSRA banquet the following
> sat.,and the HOPRA nats soon after that.But I will get down
> there someday.Has anyone tried running stock X2 F1 cars on
> 12 volts? I have and they seem like a good balance of speed
> and handling.


 GOOD LUCK 
SEE U AT THE BANQUET 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS

Lets keep it going guys! All of your info is needed on this 1.

Kepp It up Moe!


----------



## SuperFist

*Tyco 440X2 NASCAR oval track race Saturday night 5/17/08*


----------



## SuperFist

I figured out that Zak was racing his BSRT G3 Sprint Car Saturday night,
at an average speed of 1,316 mph scale to speed on the oval.

That's Mach 1.7 at sea level.

He won the race.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

SuperFist said:


> I figured out that Zak was racing his BSRT G3 Sprint Car Saturday night,
> at an average speed of 1,316 mph scale to speed on the oval.
> 
> That's Mach 1.7 at sea level.
> 
> He won the race.


:wave::wave::wave:
THAT IS FAST 
FUN NIGHT TO SEE HIM GO LIKE THAT CAR IS A ROCKET LUCK MAY RUN OUT ON HIM :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS

Wow....that is FAST!!! GO GO GO......GONE!

RCR/PitMat


----------



## MARCUS

Where's Andre? We need to hear from the Man, that's always working. Take a break Bro!

RCR/PitMat


----------



## MARCUS

Moe, where's your times? Lets see them. LOL


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

MARCUS said:


> Moe, where's your times? Lets see them. LOL


:wave::wave:

Q.T. AT THE TRACK ON SAT NIGHT 5-17-08
SRINT CAR MADNESS 
1. JACK 1.753 G-3
2.ZACK 1.757 G-3
3.ANDRE" 1.801 G-3
4.TONY 1.828 G-3
5.RICK 1.909 G3
6.BRENT 1.923 G-3 
7.BRAD 2.046 G-3
8. MOE 2.142 G-3
9.AUSTIN 2.182 G-3

LETS GO RACING BOYS :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*[b][/b] Fremont Thunderdome*

:thumbsup:LIGHTING FAST RACING 

NEW TRACK RECORD SET AT A&M RACEWAY

ZACK MOFIELD GOES 361..10 (OLD RECORD WAS 349.40) ( BY JENNA D)
WHO SAID THE KIDS COULD NOT PLAY WITH BIG KIDS
:wave::wave::wave:
SPRINT CAR RESULTS

1. ZACK MOE 361.10 :thumbsup:
2. RICK B 335.27
3. ANDRE' D 333..06
4.BRENT B 328.32
5.BRAD B 324.29
6.JACK Mc 314.48
7.AUSTIN H 284.48
8.MOE 284.09
9.TONY R 280.11


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Nascar Nuts*

AFTER RAIN DELAY)(LOL) NASCARS WERE HARD TO TAME ON THE MAX TRACK LAST NIGHT :wave::wave::wave:

TRACK SAW RICK AS THE T.Q. WITH A TIME OF 2.135

BUT THE REST OF THE FIELD RUNNING 2.4- 2.7 

RACE RESULTS 

1.BRENT 244.2
2.RICK 242.05
3.ANDRE' 23435
4.BRAD 221.31
5.MOE 220..34
6.JACK 198.18
7.CASEY 189.34
8.TONY 173.49
9.ZACK 66. DNF

NEXT WEEK THE BUCK FOR THE NASCAR BOYS 
:wave::wave::wave:
LETS GO RACING BOYS & GIRLS


----------



## MARCUS

Is there a Point Series....going on with A&M Raceways and if not, are you guys going to start 1?

RCR/PitMat/DITS


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

MARCUS said:


> Is there a Point Series....going on with A&M Raceways and if not, are you guys going to start 1?
> 
> RCR/PitMat/DITS


:wave::wave:

YES,THERE IS A POINT SERIES I WELL POST THEM AFTER SAT RACE

NASCAR ON THE BUCK TRACK ON SAT 5-24-08 5:30 
SPRINT CARS ON THE THUNDERDOME 

LOOKING FOR MORE DRIVERS 

LETS GET 20 AT A.M. RACEWAY 

20 DRIVERS A.M. WELL GIVE AWAY 1)NEW JOHNNY LIGHTING) (T-JET)
LETS GO RACEING BOYS & GIRLS:wave::wave::wave: 

Bring two friends this time


----------



## MARCUS

Now you heard it people.....from the very words of A&M Raceways. There is a "POINT SERIES" going on and you you should get going and get your points started.

Thx All!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

:wave::wave::wave:News Flash Just Got The Word Big Race In Aug 
More Coming Soon


----------



## MARCUS

Moe....now you and Andre, have a job to do LOL.....like post up the dates, time, what classes on what track, rewards Etc.

Thx Guys!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*who won*

:wave::wave::wave:the track is ready looking for more nascar drivers 
lots guys in this week someone is going to break the track record in nascar 
let go raceing boys& girls


----------



## MARCUS

Now all you guys have to do is get the times and dates together. Is there going to be any type of giveawawys, ribbons Etc.? Please keep us informed via Hobbytalk.

Thx Guys!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Moe The Lucky Dog*

:wave::wave::wave:Big win for the home boy in the nascar class 

Moe with some TIME ON THE TRACK before the race on sat pulls out first win on the buck driving his yellow slim jim.
Race results on Sat & Q time

Q.T.
1.ZACK 3.863
2.MOE 3.871
3.ANDRE' 3.900
4.TONY 4.210
5. BRAD 4.238
6.RICK 4.292
7. BRENT 4.368
8.JACK 4.524
9.JAKE 6.525 NEW RACER (12)

THE FINISH :wave::wave:

1.MOE 150.27
2.ZACK 140.24
3.BRAD 138.36
4.ANDRE' 138.30
5.RICK 135.39
6.JACK 121.14
7.JAKE 98.27
8. TONY. 80.17 DNF CONTROLLER 
9. BRENT 41.00 DNF UP IN SMOKE 

TO MUCH FUN 
BRING A FRIEND OR FAMILY 
LETS GO RACING BOYS AND GIRLS


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*The Bear Chews Us Up*

:wave: Somebody Stop This Kid 
Bad Luck Or Good Luck We Had It All And One Racer Checked Out On Us (gone)
Here Are The Times In Sprint Car (The Kids Are Fast):thumbsup:

1.tony 1.755 (first Time On The Pole) Great Job Tony
2.jack 1.760
3.zack 1.798
4.andre' 1.807
5.jenna 1.853
6.moe 1.908
7.brent 1.926
8.brad 1.964
9.rick 2.030
10.kylie 2.352
11.jake 3.5.29 (first Race)

The Finish:wave:

1.zack 355.12
2.tony 318.05 Best Finish Good Job
3.jack 314.27
4.jenna 310.28
5.brent 307.32
6.moe 304.20
7.brad 297.00
8.rick 287.24
9.kylie 209.35
10.jake 204.11
11.andre' 153.02 Car Hot

The Top Five Are The Kids 
Lots Fun, See U Next Time At A&M Raceway 
Lets Go Racing Boys & Girls 

To All The Racers .
Thank U:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS

That sound like good old fashion slot car racing. It had to be alot of laughing & loud talking. Fun Fun Fun!!!

Thx All!
RCR


----------



## SuperFist

MARCUS said:


> ...It had to be alot of laughing & loud talking.


You got that right. :woohoo:


----------



## MARCUS

*It'a All Good!!!*

The faces we imagining see from here....should look like these.

 :woohoo::wave::wave:   :thumbsup:

Thx!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Fun On Tuesday*

:wave::wave::wave:Tuesday Night 7 Drivers In To Make Some Laps 
Hot Laps Sat At 2:00 Racing At 6:00 & 7:30 

Bring It To The Track


----------



## MARCUS

That sounds like a....................CHALLENGE!!!


----------



## eastside johnny

View attachment 60425

Randy's Race Room, North Coast H.O., non-wing Supermodifieds
Here at North Coast H.O. (NOT North Coast performance & Hobby) we run these on Tyco narrow chassis with slip on silicones and NO traction magnets. Been running them for over 10 years & they are a blast on 10-12 volts!
Just thought that I would add a picture. 
We also run the Life-Like sprints with a large rear silicone "drag tire" (.500) that raises them up enough to take away a lot of the magnetic down force. If you cut away the side pods from the center section and then lower the center down & re attach it they look and handle a LOT better. Again 10 - 12 volts depending on the track.


----------



## MARCUS

Sounds like another good racing.

RCR


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Fast But Not The Winner*

:wave::wave:The night was right for the life -like nascar slim -jim . On the pole with a time of 2.083 CAN MOE KEEP IT UP FRONT? 

HERE IS RICK HAS A FAST TYCO 2nd in T.Q. 2.139 THE REST OF THE FIELD WAS 

3.ZACK 2.211 L.L.
4.WES 2.253 T
5.ANDRE' 2.304 T
6.JACK 2.321 T
7.HOWARD 2.410 T
8.BRENT 2.466 T
9.BRAD 2.758 ( ARM GOING BAD) T
10.JAKE 2.974 T

THE FINISH

1.RICK 282.0
2.ZACK 275.0
3.MOE 268 .0
4.WES 251.0
5.BRENT 242.0
6.HOWARD 231.0
7.ANDRE' 227.0
8.BRAD 224.0
9.JACK 209.0
10.JAKE 155.0










MOE WAS NOT AT THE FRONT AT THE END OF THE RACE.RICK TAKES THE WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Slow Or Fast*

:wave::wave:The pits were in full over load sat night. Tire changes body changes in the Moe racing camp. Rick racing put the kid back in the sprint car (WES) DIDRICK RACING SAW the Queen Jenna back with some fast hot laps. Jack was out to get the pole this week 2nd last week.B.B.B. RACING with some motor changes last week,were set to take on the thunderdome.( Brad,Brent) 

T.Q.
1.JACK 1.822 (GOOD JOB JACK)
2.ANDRE' 1.858 
3.RICK 1.905
4.MOE 1.912
5.JENNA 1.913
6.ZACK 1.919
7.BRENT 1.928
8.WES 1.971
9.BRAD 1.979
10.KYLIE 2.185
11.HOWARD 2.241
12.JAKE 2.631

THE FINISH
1.Moe 358.1
2.Zack 337.35
3.Rick 331.6
4.JACK 313.35
5.BRAD 303.34
6.BRENT 300.8
7.JENNA 298.19
8.WES 298.7
9.HOWARD 262.9
10.KYLIE 255.8
11.JAKE 217.9
12.ANDRE' 91.0 

FUN FUN ON THE THUNDERDOME 
SEE YA NEXT WEEK :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

track open tues night @ 6.00 -9:00
see ya there


----------



## MARCUS

Hey guys, what class....do you run Tuesady night?

RCR/PitMats


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*open*



MARCUS said:


> Hye guys, what class....do you run Tuesady night?
> 
> RCR/PitMats


no class just open track :wave::wave:get ready for sat night race


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Who Wins*

:woohoo::wave::waveSomebody out to get moe jr.and moe sr.) RACERS AT THURSDAYS NIGHT PRACTICE INTO TEST AND TUNE THEY ARE OUT TO GET THE MOE RACING CAMP. FATHER AND SON HAVE COMBINED TO WIN 5 OF THE LAST 6 RACES AT A&M RACEWAY IN FREMONT, IN WILL THE STREAK CONTUINE?? 
HOPE TO SEE U AT THE TRACK:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS

Hello All! From what we gather here at RCR, we herad, that Andre the Giant....is in 1st place...In the points. Looks like, that Andre's been knocking Moe & the boys off the hill top...real quietly with his awesome wins. LOL

Hat's off to you Andre...just keep it 1st!!!  

Moe, you and Andre, have to keep us all up on these insider Race events. We also need to know, about the kids and how they are doing...female & Male. The grown ups just have to stay to themselves. This means...post the kids race results and then post you guys race results. It will more more interesting that way.

LETS KEEP IT ALL IN FUNNNN!

Thx All!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*nascar news*

:wave::wave:Race report on 6-7-08

nascar class

1.moe 152.0
2.zack 145.0
3.andre 139.0
4.brad 133.0
5.brent 125.42.
6.jack 125.07
7.casey 109
8.tony 103


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*back in the winners circle*

:wave:sprint car race on 6-07-08 saw big A back on top

1.andre 349
2.jack 335
3.brent 327
4.moe 321
5.zack 318 tyco
6.brad 307 
7.tony 64 dnf


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Nats*

:wave:A&M Raceway Takes Five To The Hopra Nats In (Wis)

Here Is Were We Finished

Rick 9th
Wes 11th
Zack 12th
Moe 15th
Tony 16th

Qualifieying Order

WES 5TH 2.885
MOE 9TH 2.985
RICK 12TH 3.044
TONY 13TH 3.083
ZACK 23RD 3.476

GREAT JOB GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Race On Sat 6-14-08*

:wave::wave:NASCAR ON THE THUNDER DOME

1.MOE 280
2.ZACK 258
3.WES 253
4.ANDRE 228
5.THARRON 217
6.TONY 213
7. JACK 209
8.SHANE 155
9.RICK 63 RIGHT FRONT TIRE BLEW OUT

THANKS GUYS LOTS FUN


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New Tq Record*

:wavelook Out) Track Record Broke In Qualifing 
Tony Goes 1.649

2.andre 1.715
3.moe 1.763
4.jack 1.814
5.rick 1.851
6.zack 1.855
7.thaaron 1.860
8.wes 1.903

What A Fast Night Here Is The Race Report
1. Rick 344.28
2.andre 342.46
3.thaaron 342.5
4.moe 336.5
5.zack 329.0
6.tony 327.35
7. Wes 305.32
8.jack 293.14

Lots Of Fun See You Next Week At A&m Raceway


----------



## tjettim

Thanks for comming to the nats.Familar faces are always good for
support.I think they said 86 racers showed up.


----------



## scottman2007

Hey Guys iam new,to these Ho cars of today,ran a bunch as a kid.
i have a couple questions,First off how much does these cars run,Sprint and nascar??
Also do you guys sale a godd competetive starter package,box,controller and car..etc?? if so how much,Ilive in muncie,and my girl friends parents live in fremont.
Also how about a class with Late model Dirt stock car Bodies,Like they run at Eldora.
Iwould love to see a class of those cars run.Also so the nas cars and sprints run only on the Oval??,iam not much for road courses,LOL.
Thaks Hope to make it up there soon.
Sorry for all the newbie Questions.


----------



## MARCUS

Hello Scott! To answer you question, Andre & Moe....can get you cars, parts bodies etc. Andre, is the carman. He's the guy, to make the car you own....run fast as it can, with the ANDRE TUNE UP. LOL If you really want to get into HO...this is the place to get to know and get your skills back on track....as a Man now.

We think, that the best way to the questions, to be answered is to contact Andre. Here's his contact number. *(260) 316-3093*. Scott, when you get intouch with Andre....just ask him a ear full and you will get the answers.

Thx Scott!
RCR/PitMats


----------



## scottman2007

ok thats cool and all,so do he carry the cars there at the track like in a pro shop??
and whats roughly the cost of nascar and sprint car????


----------



## MARCUS

*Info: For Scott*

Hye Scott! If you want more info: on what all questions, that you need answered. You really need to contact *Andre...he's waiting for you call. I spoke to him this morning and let him know, that you would be calling him.*

*He's the A&M Race Times & Days!!!*

open track on tuesday night 6-9
/////////////////thursday night6-9
sat open at 3- till we are done 
sat night racing 5:30 NASCAR 7:00 SPRINT 
@ 
every sat night sprint car on the thunderdone G3 TYCO P-2 P3 PATHER 
LIFE LIKE 

STOCK ARM 
IND FRONT 
CER MAG ARM
CER TRAC(G-3) OLD DOT TRAC MAGNET
SLIP ON TIRES
GOLD, SILVER,STOCK ELE
OPEN GEARS

TYCO (MAY USE SILVER )
MAY USE T-2 MAG
WIZZ (ARM MAG ) REVERSED ZAPPED 
THE BASIC RULES

NASCAR CLASS
WE RUN THIS CLASS ON THE BUCK AND THE THUNDERDOME WE CHANGE EACH SAT NIGHT 5-10-08 BUCK 5-17-08 THUNDERDOME 5-24-08 BUCK 5-31-08 THUNDERDOME 6 LANE TRACKS THUNDERDOME IS MAXTRAX
TYCO/ LIFE LIKE M CAR

YOU MAY RUN
SILVER BRUSHES SRINGS
ANY STOCK ARM 6.0 P-2-3 ,SLIP ON TIRE
D/F HUBS
INDP FRONT
7,8,9, PIN
20,21,22,23,24,25,26 27 CROWN
SHOES (GOLD, SILVER,STOCK,)
PRO PIN
OK HERE IS THE BIG ONE THAT MOST PEOPLE GO WHAT
U MAY SAND DOWN THE CHASSIE 
AND MUST RUN A NASCAR BODY

HOPE THAT COVERS MOST OF IT HOPE TO SEE U SOON
BRING IT TO THE TRACK
LETS GO RACEING BOYS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Thx Scott!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*the track*



scottman2007 said:


> Hey Guys iam new,to these Ho cars of today,ran a bunch as a kid.
> i have a couple questions,First off how much does these cars run,Sprint and nascar??
> Also do you guys sale a godd competetive starter package,box,controller and car..etc?? if so how much,Ilive in muncie,and my girl friends parents live in fremont.
> Also how about a class with Late model Dirt stock car Bodies,Like they run at Eldora.
> Iwould love to see a class of those cars run.Also so the nas cars and sprints run only on the Oval??,iam not much for road courses,LOL.
> Thaks Hope to make it up there soon.
> Sorry for all the newbie Questions.


scott 
be glad to help u 
sprint car 65.00
nascar 45.00 
controller 27.50
slot car box 39.95

we are always looking for new class to try and new race friends 
i was born and raised in rushviile.
nascar class is on the r.courses on one off one 

lots of guys to help u build cars here.
stop and see us.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Down To The Wire*

:wave::wave:Look Out The Points Are Getting Close 
And We Are Down To Nine Races To Go
Nascar On Sat Night Was Fast & Fun, Great Race 
With Moe Racing Camp Trying To Close In On ( Andre The Giant) 

Rick Had Car Problems All Week, Broke Three Cars But Did Not Stop Working On Them.
Q.TIMES
1.RICK 3.685 NEW TRACK RECORD
2.ZACK 3.811
3.MOE 3.865
4.ANDRE' 4.075
5.TONY 4.326
6.BRAD 4.461
7.JACK 4.462
8.CASEY 4.573
9.BRENT 6.430 

THE RACE HOW WE FINISHED
1. RICK 148.2
2.ZACK 146.25
3.MOE 142.48
4.ANDRE 141..32
5.BRAD 131.12
6.JACK 127.10
7.TONY 120.34
8.BRENT 119.52
9.CASEY 117.28 GREAT JOB GUYS 








THE BEST RACE I LOST IN THESE YEAR WE WERE ALL IN THE HUNT SEE U NEXT WEEK:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Lets Go Racing*

:wave:The Need For Speed
What A Change In The Racing From One Week To The Next
Sprint Cars On The Thunderdome Sat Night 


Q.times
1.MOE 1.748
2.TONY 1.755
3.RICK 1.761
4.ANDRE' 1.797
5.JENNA 1.871
6.BRAD 1.919
7.ZACK 1.931
8.JACK 1.931
9.BRENT 1.980
10.KYLIE 2.085

THE FINISH
1.MOE 355.41
2.ANDRE' 336.6
3.ZACK 333.47
4.BRAD 330.9
5.JENNA 323.12
6.BRENT 319.34
7.TONY 316.46
8.RICK 312.11
9.JACK 307.16
10. KYLIE 291.6
GOOD JOB RACERS:thumbsup:

A group...









B group...


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*The Points*

:wave:Top Ten Nascar

1.andre' 2855
2.moe 2793
3.zack 2772
4.jack 2710
5.tony 1567
6.brad 1278
7.brent 1264
8.rick 958
9.dave 592
10.kyle 546:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Sat Night Thunder Points*

:wave::wave:Sprint Car Top Ten

1.andre' 3092
2.moe 2856
3.brad 2664
4.jack 2514
5.zack 2309
6.brent 2302
7.kyle 1675
8.tony 1622
9.rick 940
10.dave 737:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Good Job


----------



## MARCUS

keep it coming guys!!!


----------



## Stateline R/C

looking good there mo!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*birthday race*

:hat::thumbsup:sat night birthday race can the birthday boy get back to the winners circle (zack) 

free cake for all racers 
see ya at the track:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Summer Blues*

Summer got the win tonight 

1.BOAT IN THE LAKE
2.WEDDING 
3.CAMPING
4.SICKNESS
5.BIRTHDAY PARTY

GREAT DAY FOR SUMMER FUN.

NEWS FLASH

4 RACES TO GO
TO CROWN A CHAMPION IN TWO CLASS 
NASCAR SPRINT CAR :thumbsup:
SEE YA AT THE TRACK


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Working On Them*

:thumbsup:No race weekend has put me in the pits doing some painting.
Working on new sprint car and thinking about t-jets.
t-jets season will start 9-06-08 

BRING IT TO THE TRACK:woohoo::wave:


----------



## scottman2007

will there be any racing this weekend or are you guys closed???also ifso will it be on oval?


----------



## SuperFist

scottman2007 said:


> will there be any racing this weekend or are you guys closed???also ifso will it be on oval?


Yep they'll be open Saturday 7 /5 / 08, NASCAR and Sprint Car racing on the oval this weekend.

I hope to see ya there. 
__________________


----------



## MARCUS

Lets Get it On!!!

RCR/PitMats


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*firecracker 400*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Happy 4th bang bang :woohoo:
see you at the track ,yes it is double points weekend 

bring it to the track:thumbsupval race,sprint cars


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Firecracker 400*

:wave::woohoo:Sat Night the nascar race saw 6 die hard racers come to the track

q.times
1.ANDRE' 3.847
2.MOE 3.914
3.ZACK 4.005
4.BRENT 4.509
5.BRAD 4.623
6.JACK 4.628

THE FINISH

1.MOE 154
2.ZACK 151
3.ANDRE' 138
4.BRAD 135
5.JACK 128.12
6.BRENT 128.10











SEE YA AT THE TRACK:wave: 
THANKS TO ARE RACERS:thumbsup:


----------



## dlw

Coming to Autofest in August........How far from the South Bend exit on 80/90? Love to come run XT's and TO's.


----------



## SuperFist

dlw said:


> Coming to Autofest in August........How far from the South Bend exit on 80/90? Love to come run XT's and TO's.


A&M Raceway is 74 miles from Autofist.
__________________


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Sat Night Thunder*

SPRINT CAR :woohoo:
:wave:Q.TIMES
1.ANDRE' 1.853
2.MOE 1.858
3.BRENT 1.865
4.BRAD 1.915
5.JACK 2.020
6.ZACK 2.080

THE FINISH 

1.ANDRE' 344.0
2.BRAD 335.0
3.BRENT 333.0
4.JACK 319.0
5.MOE 316.0
6.ZACK 117.0 (DNF)










GOD JOB GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS

They are rollin!!!!


----------



## SuperFist

SuperFist is rolling, #88. :roll:

__________________


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*open track*

:wave:moe #57 bud blown bulk head 10 races on that car lost 4 out ten 
i was not rolling that night 

no raceing this weekend 
fremont music fest 
track open 10.00am to dusk fireworks at the moose :woohoo:
a must see 
bring it to the track:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

:wave:3 races to go to crown a champion


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*The Kid Is Coming Strong*

Hey :wave::wave: This Is Junior On Dad's Account Come See Us At A&m Raceway Saturdays 3-? Only 3 Races Left With Double The Points

1. Andre
2. Moe
3. Zack All Three Of Us Are With In 77 Pionts :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## dlw

Hi Moe, just did a mapquest......You're right in line on the way to South Bend. Will try to stop in on the 22nd of August to stretch my legs... Looking to get there mid afternoon.


----------



## MARCUS

All Sounds Good! Keep all of the good racing info: coming....please.

Thx All!
RCR/PitMats


----------



## SuperFist

*Tyco 440X2 cars ready for the oval track on Saturday.*

_*I'm all in for all out with the*_


----------



## MARCUS

Superfist....they look awesome! Let us all know, what happens, up at A&M Raceway.

Thx!
RCR/PitMats


----------



## ovalrcr

Love that Indy oval track!! Haven't run slots in over 20 years......this thread brings back some good memories.


----------



## MARCUS

Ovalrcr! That's the meaning....just keep up with the thread.

Thx!
RCR/PitMats


----------



## SuperFist

I was suppose to post the race results for the NASCAR & Sprint Car race Saturday.
But I left the scores at the track, My Bad.

I have pictures of the races anyway...










*NASCAR*​
1st. Zack - 262
2ed. Andre - 247
3rd. Brad - 242
4th. Jack - 228
5th. Lucas - 221
6th. Cody - 166










*Sprint Car*​
1st. Andre - 353, Section 38
2ed. Jenna - 353, Section 10
3rd. Jack - 334
4th. Brad - 327
5th. Cody - 270
6th. Lucas - 245
__________________


----------



## MARCUS

SF! Where was the race held???


RCR/PitMats


----------



## SuperFist

Saturday 7 / 26 / 2008.



















*NASCAR*
On the Scorpion Buck track.​


















*Sprint Car*​__________________


----------



## SuperFist

Last race of the 2007 / 2008 season, Saturday 8 / 2 / 2008.

Moe will post the final scores.







_The Indy Boyz_ FTM



























*NASCAR*
On the oval.​1st. Andre 278
2ed. Zack 274
3rd. Moe 262
4th. Brad 240
5the Jack 223
6th. Brent 220
7th. Casey 173



















*Sprint Car*​
1st. Jenna 342
2ed. Andre 341
3rd. Brad 331
4th. Brent 323
5th. Jack 318
6th. Moe 234
7th. Casey 218
__________________


----------



## MARCUS

ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING GOD, FOR THE WINNERS CIRCLE. KEEP UP THE HARD RACING....YOU'LL GET THERE. 

THX!
RCR/PitMats


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Hello, race fans we are back 
a great race season we are on the move to new build next door to the old one. almost done with this one bigger better faster we can do it 

MORE NEWS SOON


----------



## scottman2007

i like to see a HO drag Strip Installed Too.


----------



## dlw

Got a chance to visit A&M Saturday the 23rd during Autofest. Met Andre and his daughters and ran laps on the 6-lane Scorpion Bucktrack. Was nice to see a place that doesn't charge to park your car on the street. They love their Willys over there.... A shame Brian wasn't available to play.


----------



## MARCUS

We hear, that they are getting it together there. We will be waiting for some updated new shop photos also. LOL

Thx All!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Hello, Race Fans Work Work Work Sorry To Miss U At The Track Got Make That Money Bills Bills . Hope To Get The Place In Order Some Time 
Soon 

Hats Off To All Those That Helped With Move
Great Group Guys 
More News Soon


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Here We Go*

Get Ready, New Carpet In The New Show Room After Sept 1

New Race Season:thumbsup: Coming Soon:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## MARCUS

What's going on....anything new? Just ckin in.

RCR/PitMats


----------



## akahollywood

There's some Indy area racers just itching to pull the trigger. What's the schedule looking like, classes, etc.? Directions to new location?


----------



## MARCUS

Hello All! From what we heard from Andre....they are only next door. I guess that's a hell of a ways off. 

RCR/PitMats


----------



## SuperFist

I'm pretty sure A&M Raceway will be starting their Modified Outlaw T-Jet season,
sometime around or after mid October.
Saturdays on the Scorpion Buck track only.

Aurora T-Jets or Johnny Lightning / Auto World Thunderjets, your choice.
Hard bodies.
Mean Green armatures.
Ceramic motor magnets, JL/AW Blue & White, Super II Yellow & Blue OK. 
Open electrical.
Open gearing (14 tooth pinions on Aurora cars)
Open front end.
Silicone coated sponge tires.

__________________


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*new place*

Hello, race fans :thumbsup:

we are back in action.
stop and see us we are still in down town fremont one door over from old place
new drag strip is in the works have done
modifeld t-jets first sat night of the month in oct new season (oct) 4th
race at 5pm track open at 2pm :woohoo:

new class for us super stock (swmsra hopra rules)
oct 18 swmsra race.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*new place*



akahollywood said:


> There's some Indy area racers just itching to pull the trigger. What's the schedule looking like, classes, etc.? Directions to new location?


:thumbsup:we are back 

2.5hrs from ind north 154 exit to 120 go east to down town fremont oct 18 swmsra race s.s. pro,am,
g-jet '' ''
box stock am only

sat nights we race t-jets 
s.s. 
nascar class
sprint car call to see what we well run moe 765-541-2266:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*awards*

:hat:awards 
oct 11 party night food fun and hardware:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

swmsra race this week end sat 27th 

at the home of ken whentland 
class 
s.s.
box stock
g-jet


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*news flash*

:thumbsup:THE THUNDERDOME IS NOW RUNNING FASTER THAN LAST SEASON
CARS ARE MAKING GREAT TIMES TRACK HAS SOME FAST HOT LAPS WITH THE G-3 SPRINT CAR ON IT:woohoo::thumbsup:

SEE U AT THE TRACK ON SAT BRING A FRIEND
DOORS OPEN AT 2PM


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*race on oct 18 08*

the big boys will be in the house 
so now is your chanes to try to get them 

swmsra oct 18 -08 
bring it to the track:thumbsup:


----------



## akahollywood

Marking 10/18 on the race calendar right now.


----------



## MARCUS

*A&M Racing Products*

:wave: Hello Racers! You have to try *A&M High Performance Racing Products.* They Have some high quality gear lube and tire cleaner...the both had put A&M in front of a few big race on the road. You Have to try it. 

*Please call Andre, for more info:. * *at (260)316-3093 *

akahollywood. the correct date for the race party, is October 11th 2008...not the 10th. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*the big one at a&m raceway*

:thumbsupn oct 18th the men of swmsra will be in the build to battle it out on the scorpion track at a&m raceway.

the players 

1.John Miller amateur s.s. hopa nat champ 08 NOW IN THE PRO CLASS 
2.John Babcock amateur s.s. 7th at nats 08
3.Rick Burnau amateur s.s. 9th at nats 08
4.Wesley Burnau amateur s.s 11th at nats 08
5.Zack Moefield amateur s..s 12th at nats 08
6.Big Moe amatuer s.s. 15th at nats 08
7.Tony Ruby amatuer s.s. 16th at nat 08
8. Andre Didrick 2 time A&M RACEWAY CHAMPION IN 3 CLASS:dude:

NOW THE BIG BOYS :woohoo:
1.Mike (the hammer) Reniger Pro s.s. champion NAT 08
2.Scott( to tall)Terry UN LIMITED CHAMP NATS 08
3. Tim ( wisdom) Miller unlimited 6th nats 08
4.Tom (look out ) Salisbury modified 6th nats 08

JUST A FEW OF THE BEST H.O. RACER IN THE LAND COME AND SEE US 

WE HAVE ROOM FOR 50 RACER OR MORE 
DOORS OPEN AT 10.00 RACE AT 5:30


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

to all my friends at the nats from the north to the south out east back to the west 

bring one bring all lets have some fun before the snow flys get here 
car pool, van, bus, plane


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Fun In Oct*

Aka Bring All Your Friends North :thumbsup:


----------



## akahollywood

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Good news*

More racers are on there way to the swmsra.com race on OCT 18TH

1.Ken (hit man) Hunter
2. John ( the kid) Lapresto Jr 
3. Jack ( make it) McFarland

Hope to see u here

lets go racing boys and GIRLS


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Fun Day*

Well A&M Raceway takes to two the swmsra race on sat the 27th 

g-jet best finish 4th Moe
Super Stock best 3rd Zack Mofield 

lots fun 

:thumbsup:great pros race 

G-Jet 
1. Tim Miller 44.85
2.John Miller 44.31
3.Bob Dame 43.127
4.Greg Seymoure 43.89
5.Tom Salisbury 43.60
6.Scott Terry 42.77
7.Ken Hunter 41.22
8.Lance Miles 38.31

:thumbsupro S.S.
1.Greg Seymoure 74.35
2.Tim Miller 72.33
3.John Miller 70.53
4.Tom Sailisbury 70.18
5.Scott Terry 68.123
6.Lance Miles 67.60 
7.Ken Hunter 66.77

Great raceing by all lots fun 
:woohoo::woohoo:
See u on the Oct 18 th at the track :wave:


----------



## SuperFist

[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> ...modifeld t-jets first sat night of the month in oct new season (oct) 4th
> race at 5pm track open at 2pm


My race team will be at A&M Raceway this coming Saturday 10/4/08,
for the first race of the 2008/2009 Modified T-Jet season.

__________________


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

track open at 12n on sat t-jet race at 5:30pm 

see ya at A&M Raceway


----------



## SuperFist

*I got some pictures of A&M Raceway's new location Saturday night.

They have a new MaxTrax H.O. scale 1/4 mile drag strip under construction.
It's gonna be great, just like all of A&M Raceway's tracks.* 




























*In the Pits.*










*A&M Raceway Sponsors;

McLatcher Refrigeration Heating & Air Conditioning Inc.
&
Arnold / NAPA Auto Parts, Fremont Indiana.*










__________________


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*more room*

New place is great so come see us bring a friend :woohoo:
Lets go racing:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Awards*

:wave:Sat night bring your cars and a friend food fun and racing 
Crown a champion in 6 class sr. and jrs:woohoo:
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

swmsra in the house on the 18th 

Bring it to the Track


----------



## 00'HO

*A&M Pics*










http://www.geocities.com/daveshoraceway/07Moes

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Uncle Moe*

:thumbsup:Looking good

Sat night race at 6.00pm

T-JETS at 6.00pm


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Lights On*

:thumbsup:New Pit Lights In Stalled Today ,NEW SIGN UP :woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*News Flash*

We could have 6 horpa chams at THE race on the 18th:thumbsup:
COME SEE US U MIGHT JUST HAVE FUN WATCHING THE RACE 

6 HOPRA CHAMPS DO BATTLE ON THE BUCK :woohoo:

(LOOK OUT) THE BOYS ARE BACK IN TOWN :wave:


----------



## tjettim

Hey Moe,missed you at Morgan's.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Sorry i missed that one tim 

trying to get ready for are swmsra race at shop 

so much to do but we are sure to be ready
SEE YA HERE ON THE 18TH


----------



## MARCUS

*Keep Racing....a&m Raceway "2008"*

HELLO ANDRE & MOE! YOU BOTH ARE GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE THIS THE *"BIGGEST" A&M RACEWAY* RACE EVER, OF ALL TIMES & OF THE CENTRY LOL. THIS SHOULD BE THE 1st *BIGGEST RACE*, YOU BOTH HAVE EVER HAD AT *A&M RACEWAY *AND WE KNOW IT WON'T BE THE LAST. THIS RACE....WE THINK, WILL MAKE YOU GUYS......REALLY STANDOUT FROM THE OTHERS...IN THE HO RACING WORLD. WE WILL DO EVERYTHING, TO HELP YOU GUYS MAKE THAT TRUE.

*KEEP DOING YOUR THING......A&M RACEWAY*.


RCR/TP RACING/PitMats


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*new things*

All right now we have crowned a champ for 07-08 season 
We are now ready for a new race season to get under way.

STARTS ON 10-25-08 :woohoo:

CLASS modifild t-jets:thumbsup:

see ya at the track.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Big News*

:wave:SWMSRA IS IN THE HOUSE ON THE 18TH AND JUST MAY HAVE RECORD NUMBERS WE ARE READY NEW PAINT, NEW LIGHTS, NEW PITS, AND NEW RACERS:woohoo:

LETS GO RACING BOYS & GIRLS

See Ya on the 18th 

Doors open at 10.00am

bring a friend:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Open Track*

 7 DRIVERS IN TO NIGHT TO TRY AND TAME THE BUCK :thumbsup:

NEW CARS,OLD CARS,:thumbsup:
ZACK GOES 2.789 HOT LAP LOOKING FOR 2.599:woohoo:


----------



## Slowpoke17

Moe, in the 3rd picture down, in the top cluster, you look to be practicing with that classic Moe " needs to be quicker" look on your face. SWMSRA may need to change the name----how is michigan in the title and racing in indiana,,,,,,Leave it up to Moe!!!! For those who haven't raced with Moe, do it, you will not regret it. Moe, what can I get for a couple of "Moe bucks". Take care,,,,,Tom W


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Bring It To The Track*

Tom see u here on sat night bring your moe bucks and u can get a hot dog

(SWMSRA)MICH
(NEISRA) IND SAME THING:woohoo:


----------



## MARCUS

Andre & Moe! Please keep us up on the battles of the race, that's going on today.

RCR/PitMats


----------



## MARCUS

Hey Andre & Moe........Info and pics please....of the races. LOL


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*look out*

We got fast cars and good drivers so fast the police stoped bye to see what was going on.

The home boys :thumbsup: look good ON THE 18TH THE FINISH 
AM S.S.
1. ZACK MO 213.16 A&M / SWMSRA
2. JOHN Jr. 203.11 A&M
3. JOHN B. 198.07 SWMSRA
4. RICK B. 195.22 A&M
5. WES B. 188.31 A&M
6.MOE 188.04 A&M/SWMSRA
7.AMY 181.38 SWMSRA
8.JOHN Sr. 177.24 A&M 
9.TONY 176.0 A&M
10. JEFF S. 174.43 SWMSRA
11.ANDRE D 168.23 A&M
12.AUSTIN S. 164.33 SWMSRA
13.RAY S 153.15 SWMSRA

ZACK SETS NEW TRACK RECORD 213.16


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*The Pros S.s.*

THE PROS OF SWMSRA LOOK FAST TRACK RECORD HOLDER WALT D IS ON THE MOVE NO BUCK HE CAN`T KILL 
THE FINISH PRO SUPER STOCK on the 18th:thumbsup:

1.Walt D. 216.04
2.Mike R. 215.42
3.Scott T. 214.59
4.John M. 207.04
5.Tim M 203.3
6.Tom S. 196.15
7.Greg S. 193.22
8. Dave l. 193.1
9. John M. 192.23
10. Ken H 192.12
11.Gary l. 184.23


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

T-jets sat night points race


----------



## MARCUS

*Planet Of Speed Thread*

:wave: Hello HO & A&M Race Fans! Here's a link, http://www.planetofspeed.net/BBS/viewtopic.php?t=4377 to the Planet of Speed Site race thread. This is where *SWMSRA HO TEAM*, is praising *A&M* on the way Andre & Moe....ran & handled the *"RACE OF THE DAY". We heard, that SWMSRA....we to A&M and showed off, but yet had plenty of fun. * When you're good...you're good!!! I love to show off. 


*NOTE: :woohoo:*

*HELLO FAMILY, FRIENDS & RACERS! IF ANY RACE TEAM, FAMILY GROUP, ORGANIZATION ETC., WOULD LIKE TO HAVE A RACE PARTY OR TEAM EVENT, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ANDRE OR MOE FOR PRICING, DATE AVAILABILITY AND AMOUNT OF SPACE FOR GROUP EVENTS AND ANY OTHER INFO:. :thumbsup:*

*A&M*


----------



## MARCUS

Any New Race Date Up On The Calender yet???


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*fun night*

12 t-jet racer 
10 sprint car racer:thumbsup:


fun night 

open tues day 6-9pm
thurs day 6-9pm


----------



## MARCUS

Please Keep It .....Coming!!!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*news flash*

:thumbsup:drag racing soon timing system here today new p.c. here 

track is up need to wire it all in :wave:
We are shooting for dec 1-08 

Fell the power SHOOTOUT on the drag track 

drops us a note on what u drag race 

lets go drag :woohoo:


----------



## MARCUS

A&M....please keep us up with completion, of the A&M Drag Strip.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Hopra #2*

A&M Raceway takes 3 to hopra race 

am s.s. 

1. ZACK MO :woohoo:
2.?
3.MOE 

G-JET 

1. TONY RUBY :thumbsup: 

GREAT JOB YOUNG MEN 

WE ARE PROUD :thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS

Keep Up The Good Job Guys!!!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Just Fun*

:thumbsup:new class to night NASCAR IROC 11-04-08

13 DRIVERS 

A&M RACE CARS U JUST DRIVE EACH CAR IN ALL 6 LANES 

THE TRACK DOES ALL MANT. ON CARS AND HAS THEM READY FOR NEXT WEEK 
FUN CLASS :woohoo:

U MUST BE A ROOKIE TO RACE IN THIS CLASS :wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*be there*

t- jets sat night 

:thumbsup:
KIDS 5:00 
SR 6:30 :woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Fun Fun*

SAT NIGHT RACE BE THERE 

T-JET RACE 5.00 :thumbsup:


----------



## scottman2007

Did I hear you guys say Drag strip???!!! What Scale Please Say HO!!


----------



## machspeed68

*H.o.*

YES DRAG STRIP IS H.O. :woohoo:
LOOKS TO BE LOTS OF FUN
RUMOR HAS IT THAT IT WILL BE READY BY DEC. 1


----------



## scottman2007

Well i have HO drag cars and I raced them in Proxy Races,most T- jets.If you gusy are interested in a very cool Forum and Drag racing Organization check out this site.
www.psychoslots.com The T-jet drag racing is under NTRA,and we are having a Winter Nationals and its under ISRA which is not T-jet chassis,there are a couple Tracks that hold races ,you build the car and send it to the track that is hosting the race,at that track the owners and very good racers race your car ,and post live results as it happens,i know your not racing your own car but this group of people are the best and friendlest people, and on the wesbite there are no secrets they share with everyone on how to make t-jets go fast,But each class we have there are rules, and they are posted as well,there are also a couple of brothers that are making the best HO drag Bodies in the bussiness right now.,and iam talking Funny Car,Nostalgia and Modern,Gassers,Dragsters,Muscle cars,Nostalgia Pro Stock,Rat Rods,ProMods,and many others,as well as decals,blowers,parachutes and more.. maybe on down the line you guys can host an event ,and ill come up and help.But go to the website and spend some time looking around you wont be disappointed at all,I have raced three events with them,and they are great guys to run with and to talk to.Trust me.They have painting tips ,performance tips and How too's. last event we had over 60 cars,and by the way a slot car magazine already put one of our events in their magazine with an article and pictures,it was our Gasser Nationals.Ill be up as soon as your track is ready and get some testing done on my cars,and our next race is the winter Nat's in Jan,and the class is Pro Stock,so once i get the car and body done ill be up for some testing. Thanks for building an HO Drag Track,HO drag racing is on the rise Big time.just go to our site and see for yourselves.
Scott Turner
Muncie,IN


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*News From Swmsra Race 3*

:thumbsup: GREAT FUN, A&M RACEWAY TAKES 4 TO SWMSRA NUMBER 3 

THE FINSH SUPER STOCK 

1.ZACK MO A&M
2.BRIAN S. SWMSRA.COM
3.JEFF S. SWMSRA.COM
4.MOE A&M
5 RICK B. A&M
6.DAVE,DR S. SWMSRA.COM
7.JOHN B. A&M 
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
DID NOT GET THE REST 
GREAT JOB GUYS:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*mag traction / x traction*

is there a group out there raceing these class 

:wave:just got out some old cars and ran them on the dome 
man was that FUN:thumbsup: 

LETS HERE FROM U


----------



## brownie374

We run em at my house (RACE THIS SUN.) and at parklane hobbies with 70s or older stocker bodies.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*heat*

HOT ,HOT , HOT

:thumbsup:NEW HEAT AT THE TRACK A NICE 68 D 
THANK U ANDRE':woohoo:


----------



## scottman2007

How Is the Drag Strip Coming Guys??Any update or pictures you guys can post??


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

got holes in track for lights running wire 

two weeks should make the first pass


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*thunder dome run*

:wave:GUYS IN TONIGHT TO PRACTICE FOR THE SPRINT CAR RACE ON SAT:woohoo: 

DASH FOR CASH:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*mag traction*



brownie374 said:


> We run em at my house (RACE THIS SUN.) and at parklane hobbies with 70s or older stocker bodies.


great, fun class :woohoo:i bet hope to get over there sometime:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Dash for cash turkey run*

:thumbsup:Great fun was had by all 12 racers out to try and strom through the thunderdome 

QUALIFING RACE # 1 PUT Mike and Moe in as the # one and # two seed:thumbsup:

Q RACE #2 FOUND Zack Mo. and Jenna D at 3 & 4

LAST CHANCE RACE PUT 8 DRIVERS IN FOR ONE MORE SHOT AT THE FEATURE RACE.

RICK AND KEN WOULD BRING IT HOME TO MAKE THE DANCE TO RUN FOR THE BIG CASH AS THE 5 & 6 

THE FEATURE WAS A FAST RACE THAT FOUND MIKE OUT IN FRONT AND ON A NEW TRACK RECORD PACE. 
3 IN FOUND THE FIELD 20 LAPS APART 
AFTER 4 MIKE AND MOE JUST 3 LAPS

NOW IT IS GETTING DOWN TO THE WIRE MOE AFTER 5 HAS 1 LAP LEAD ON MIKE AND THE KID (ZACK MO) IS ON THE MOVE JUST DOWN 9 FROM THE TOP AND GOING IN TO RED.
THE FINISH WAS CLOSE MIKE TRYING TO CATCH MOE BUT TRAFFIC IS IN HIS WAY ZACK IS CLOSING IN ON THE TOP GUYS AS HE MOVES HIS EAGLE ONE TOWARD THE FRONT.

THE FINISH WAS.:wave:

1.MOE 363.21 NEW TRACK RECORD 
2.MIKE 355.45
3.ZACK 354.6
4.RICK 346.38
5.KEN.H 318.46
6.JENNA.D 311.7
7.ANDRE 296.28
8.JEFF.S 284.36
9.ACE A 280.47
10.SKYLER 253.17
11.ZANE 34 DNF
12. JOHN B DNF 
:thumbsup:
THANKS TO ALL THE RACERS FOR THE RUNNING ON THE DOME 
HOPE A&M RACEWAY MADE U GO WOW :woohoo:

MOE SETS RECORD 363.21


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New Class*

:wave:G-JETS SAT 2:00 BRING A FRIEND:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Race Plan On Sat*

:wave:G-JETS 2:00
:thumbsup:T- JETS 5:00
SPRINTS 7:00:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New class*

A&M Had its first G-Jet race a big thank u goes out to Mike R FOR ALL HIS HELP AND THE CARS 

RACE RESULTS

1.MIKE 237
2.BRENT 234
3.ANDRE 225
4.KEN 218
5.JACK 212
6. ZANE 201 
7.HOWARD 194
8.ACE 182
9.CHRIS 166
10.DORRIS 164
11.JON 134

GOOD JOB TO ALL DRIVES:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Spint Car Race*



1. ANDRE 359
2. RICK 346
3. MIKE 336
4. KEN 330
5. WES 317
6. BRENT 291
7. BRAD 305
8. JOHN 284
9. JACK 272
10. ACE 262
11. HOWARD 253
12. CHIRS 250
13. JOH 191


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*7*

PRACTICE NIGHT TUES WAS FULL :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*new race pass*

:thumbsup:A&M RACE PASS ON SELL NOW STOP IN TO SEE, OR CALL 4 DETAILS 

GREAT CHISTMAS GIFT.:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Looking*

WE ARE LOOKING FOR RACEWAY SPONSERS 

CALL REBECCA FOR MORE INFOR 517-278-3232 :woohoo:

OR MOE @ 765-541-2266:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

sat race at 3:00 g-jets

t-jets 5:00
sprints 6:30


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*open at*

We will open at 10.00am on sat12-13-08 race @

11:00 G-jets :wave:
12:30 T-jets 
1:30 Sprint car 
Closed @ 3:30 SHARP :wave: 

see u on sat :thumbsup:

CHRISTMAS PARTY


----------



## MARCUS

What's up gang? Longtime....no hear. Please keep us up on the next fun race, that you always have.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*hot off the press*

box stock nascar season in jan 09 
(GET ONE) BRING IT THE TRACK:woohoo:


----------



## scottman2007

Sounds Cool Box Stock Nascar,Whats a good One to get G plus chassis Nascars???
Also How is the Drag Strip coming??????? any Pictures and Info you can Post. also weekend after Christmas...any racing that Saturday night the 27th????


----------



## SuperFist

Moe,
For the NASCAR BSRT G3R 901 Box Stock class,
will it be Lexan bodies or hard bodies or both ?

__________________


----------



## lurleen27

Anyone out there needs to go to A & M Raceway. They race G-Jets, T-Jets sprints and pretty soon an awesome drag strip. It's great, we took our 5 kids
(ages 13to5) and they all raced, good clean fun, large place, food in house, great work stations!!! And the prices are reasonable!! We will definately be back every week we can. Great Job Andre and Moe


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*nascar*

g-3 nascar lexon body ( Tony Stewart) myself.:thumbsup:
no hard bodys


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

scottman2007 said:


> Sounds Cool Box Stock Nascar,Whats a good One to get G plus chassis Nascars???
> Also How is the Drag Strip coming??????? any Pictures and Info you can Post. also weekend after Christmas...any racing that Saturday night the 27th????


drag strip soon to be done we well race on the 27th doors open at 10:00am


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Help*

:thumbsup:Kids in to make laps 
We are looking for race sponsers for young drives call MOE if u can help some young people stay off the streets. 
MOE # 765-541-2266


----------



## MARCUS

*RC Refurb Etc. Will Sponsor 5 Kids*

:wave: Hello Andre & Moe! RC Refurb Etc., will sponsor 5 kids. Please send all sponsored kids info: to my wife Marie, so that we can send each kid their Tyco Chassis. We want to send each kid slot car to you guys, with the sponsored name on it. They will need bodies.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Thank U*



MARCUS said:


> :wave: Hello Andre & Moe! RC Refurb Etc., will sponsor 5 kids. Please send all sponsored kids info: to my wife Marie, so that we can send each kid their Tyco Chassis. We want to send each kid slot car to you guys, with the sponsored name on it. They will need bodies.


GREAT, THANK U WE WILL GET THE LIST FOR U IN THE E-MAIL


----------



## machspeed68

*G-jet Race*

*

2nd John Jr.
3rd Moe
5th Rick
8th Zack:freak:


WE WILL SEE WHAT THE SUPER STOCK RESULTS ARE IN ABOUT 2 HOURS*:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Race pass*

:thumbsup: Stop and see us, race pass on sale now for jan 09:woohoo:

NASCAR CLASS Jan 10-09 Sat night


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Open Friday 3:00 To 9:00 Bring A Friend


----------



## MARCUS

Hello Andre & Moe! HAPPY NEW guys. We will ship those 5 Tyco 440 wide pan Chassis out this wk. We've been on the road....doing the *Greenburg Train Shows, with the 1/32 SCX 8 x 16 Digital Layout & the 1/32 Carrera 8 x 40 Layout....both tracks are awesome.*


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Happy New Year To All 

Thank U Marcus And Family Of A&m Raceway 
This Well Be Are Best Year To Date With Your Help


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

*Kids Race*

Hey Moe good to see you are doing a kids race. i did a race in december and now we are going to do a full 6 race series to finish out the winter. check out the video and watch the end of it its cool. here are the results /pics/ video good luck to you guys with the kids!

ok the 1st race is in the books! thnxz to everyone who helped make it happen. 

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?

KIDS RACE RESULTS
1ST let me say thanks to j-tec for hosting the race, i believe all the kids had a blast. maybe next time someone will beat the home teams track champion! Trevor you did a great job! Donnie you are gonna have to let Dillon try to beat Trevor. here is the race video!






1st race = nascar iroc 440x2 on 14 voltz

1. trevor = 46
2. jesse = 44
3. kyle = 42
4. joey = 42
5. austin = 41
6. jarrett = 41
7. brady = 40
8. blake = 39
9. karlee =39
10. tyler = 38
11. josh = 38
12. bryce = 37

2nd race = team iroc nascar 440x2

1. trevor / bryce = 86
2. kyle / tyler = 82
3. austin / blake = 81
4. jesse / josh = 80
5.joey / karlee = 79
6. jarrett / brady =78

total laps racing

1. trevor = 132
2. kyle = 124
3. jesse = 124
4. bryce = 123
5. austin = 122
6. joey = 121
7. tyler = 120
8. blake = 119
9. jarrett = 119
10. brady = 118
11. karlee = 118
12. josh = 118

the kids !










the cars!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Kids Are Great THE Best Racers, They Just Have FUN


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Hot Laps To Nights*

 RAN 4.598 ON THE BUCK WITH MY G-JET BEST LAP 

CLEANED CAR AND SHE JUST TOOK OFF:woohoo: 


SEE U ON SATUDAY


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*G-jets*

NEW RACE NIGHT 

ON THURSDAY JAN 29 09 WE WILL HAVE G-JET RACEING PROGRAM AND OPEN TRACK 

NEW RACERS ARE WELCOME :woohoo:


----------



## MARCUS

Hello Andre & Moe! The 5 Tyco Wide Chassis, went out today....please let us know, when it arrives.

Please make sure, that the boys....stay in touch, so that we can monitor their 
"FUN FACTOR". That something, that we need to keep up with.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Thank U Boys Are Having Fun And We Well Let U Know Whats Up


----------



## MARCUS

Ok....will do!


----------



## MARCUS

Andre & Moe! All you guys need to do now, is add a nice size* 1/32 scale race* *course.* The reason was before, is that you didn't have the room....now that you sold the HO track.... now you do. You guys will do great with it.....trust me. You guys should have a *Hobby talk* Board Vote and hear what the racers have to add. You guys have an advantage....you know how to build a track and that there saves money. There will be *HO* racers and 1/32 racers and if you get the *Carrera Track*, you can run *1/24 1/43 & 1/32*.

Think about that!!!


----------



## neorules

Marcus--- I think Moe already has a new Ho Bystal track on the way to fill the oval void. There is a way they would probably go with a track as you suggested though. Just get 20 or more HT members or other hobbyists of the scale to place 500$ orders each with them, that would definitely kick start that venture.


----------



## MARCUS

Yeah....I guess they would huh?


----------



## brownie374

Is the brystal new or new to him?Do they still make them?


----------



## neorules

Brownie--- I think he has one being made.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

A new Brystal track is in the works they still make them if u need the # let me know


----------



## brownie374

Do they have a website.I guess I may have to make a road trip to check yours out.


----------



## blubyu

Do the new Brystal's come in sections or one piece?


----------



## AURORA TJET FAN

HELLO, Is there a Website for A&M Raceway ?


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

We do not have a website but if u would like to look @ the place and see tracks and pit area u can look thur this forum at the front pages


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*track*



blubyu said:


> Do the new Brystal's come in sections or one piece?


:woohoo:sections/ nice track we are in the propress to get one in the works :thumbsup:


----------



## machspeed68

*Practice Makes Perfect*

Open track tonight 6-9:woohoo: 

see ya there


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

The Winners 

G-Jet- John Jr
Box stock nascar Jon Riely


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Sat track opens @11:00 kids race @ 12:30 
See u @ the track 

class 
t-jet 
g-jet


----------



## IRACESLOTCARS

*Rules*

Can I get a copy of the T-jet rules..... All T-Jet classes ? Thanks


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

free racing for all the ladies 2-14-09


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Whats new*

:woohoo:We are fast @ work on the new look here @ A&M RACEWAY 

VIST US ON Sat to see the new look :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*The new thunderdome*

:thumbsup:New track is on the cutting table and will be pick up on Sat the 28

This will be a fast track come check this out.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Sat open @ 10:00


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*NEW Things*

:thumbsup:More new things at the raceway 

See u on SAT DOORS OPEN @ 10:00:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Lets go drag racing, bring a friend 
open track on Sat 

Doors open @ 10:00


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*bring here*

:thumbsup:OPEN TRACK ,TUES, THURS ,SAT,  see u on the drag


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*The new place*

 We have a new look and you need to see it in person :wave:

So bring a friend and take a pit stop break:woohoo:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Who Whats Drag Race 

Bring It On


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

BRING IT THE TRACK 
LETS DRAG Sat night


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

We got a winner in the house stop by and see who it is


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Tko*

Tko Oval Track Is Done.:thumbsup: STOP IN AND SEE US. JUST IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS ( NO) THIS IS APRIL , LOTS OF SNOW HERE ON 

APRIL 6-09 lets go racing Mom & Dad 

SEE YOU IN TURN ONE AND PASS YOU IN TURN TWO - Bring it to the track


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Tko*

The Thunderdome is back up and running,:thumbsup: New TKO track will get new race program today. :roll:

Catch me if you can in turn three pass me in turn four if you dare

BRING TO THE TRACK


----------



## neorules

Moe-- do you have any Pics of your new track?


----------



## resinmonger

Dagnabit, it's stuff like this that really makes me sad I moved away from Indiana. Please post some picks so I can at least see what I'm missing.

How's Bruces Max Trax coming, BTW?

Hutt


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*soon*



neorules said:


> Moe-- do you have any Pics of your new track?


Bob we will put new track pictures on soon:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Call Bruce/ E-MAIL Bruce*



resinmonger said:


> Dagnabit, it's stuff like this that really makes me sad I moved away from Indiana. Please post some picks so I can at least see what I'm m


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Kids race*

Sat night racing in the kids class we had a good group.

Race results
G-Jets

1. Trent 143.23 (7th grade)
2. Skyler 137.22 ( 1st grade) :thumbsup:
3.Dylan 133.60 ( 7th grade)
4.Jarrett 125 . 29 ( 7th grade) 2 race new car
5.Jon R 123.54 ( 7TH grade ) 

The pionts are close and we have a tie for 1st place now:wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*New Kid*

New racer takes win bye 20 laps as he just slowed down and stayed on the track , with a new car that he just got.

Race results T -jet :thumbsup
1. Chris 99.45 new man
2. Trent 79.28
3. Josh 76.21 new man
4. Jon R 74.54 
5. Dylan 73.28 
6. Ben 61.07 new man 

Great to have new racing guys 
Lets go racing :wave:


----------



## donzi22

Moe,
Thanks for the update, Jarrett liked seeing the results!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*G-jet @ 1.00*

Racing well strat at 1:00 on Sat. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Sat racing @ 1:00 Kids G-JET 1:45 Kids t-jet, - 3:00 Sr G-Jet 4:00 Kids Sprint Car @ 5:00 Sr Sprint Car 

We are trying to stay on the times to help you plan your day with your family 
See you at the track


----------



## bmwm1

moe, my parents were in your store last week, and they really thought your set up was nice. they really came in for the donuts, but saw the track, and were impressed by it. which is pretty tough to do, considering they both in their eighties. once they get the joint at the lake opened, i'll be around to check it out. they think the scenic style of track like mine is neater(not my word), but yours is too. here's a couple pics of mine. don


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Great to here, Glad to have you vist us.

We are always trying to make the place look better each Month 

YOUR Track looks fun and nice


----------



## donzi22

Don,
My son just started to get into Slot car racing and the first time we visited this facility we were very impressed. The town of Fremont and area is very fortunate that a facility like this is available.
Peter


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Kids race @ 1.00

See you there


----------



## SuperFist

*New pics from A&M Raceway*

*A&M Raceway, downtown Fremont Indiana.*










*Inside A&M Raceway.*










*Andre' & Moe.*










*New 50', 4 lane quad oval.*




























*MaxTrax scale drag strip.*


----------



## donzi22

Nice photos guys. 
See you in a couple weeks and ready to race.
Jarrett/ Peter


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Sat Racing @ 1:00 / open track @ 10:00 New class to start in July? 

(The News)Summer Slam Class on the way


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

A&M Raceway will take 2 guys to the (SWMSRA) last race of the season on Sat 5-16-08 Hope to bring home a championship.


----------



## donzi22

Good Luck Guys


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*championship*

A&M Raceways very on Zack Mofield is the SWMSRA SUPERSTOCK CHAMP 

Great racing Zack  you where no lower than 4th all year. 

And now A&M will pay your way to the Hopra NAT in June.
Good Luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist

__________________


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Lets race*

Sat we race @ 1:00 Bring a friend and he races free 

Race 1
G-JET :thumbsup:
Race 2
t-jet
Race 3 
Sprint 

Bring it to the track :wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Last G-Jet Race*

Sat @ 1:00 well be are last G-Jet race for the season 
And well be a close one in the pionts race :thumbsup:

Here are the points Kids class G Jet
1. Skyler 2450 :hat:
2. Jon 2440 :thumbsup:
3.Trent 2355
4. Dylan 2260
5.Andrew 530 
6. Kent 340


Lets go racing Mom & DAD bring the kids 
SEE YOU on Sat :wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

New summer hours as of June 1st we will be closed on Tues & Thur and only open on Sat from 10:00 am to 4:00 

We are still racing @ 1:00


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Bring it to the track


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

G-Jets @ 1:00 

Bring a friend


----------



## donzi22

Moe,
Great racing on the 4th!!! Next weekend should be even bigger anyone interested in running Saturday the 11th stop by.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*fun*

Sat race @ 12:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Race 1*

:thumbsup:Back to the track new race season is here and we need your support 

We are looking to start the season off with the Thunderdome in action on Sat night 

9-12-09 the outlaw sprints well be in town


----------



## donzi22

The season is near again!!!!! Great
See all of you Soon. 
What a track.


----------



## scottman2007

Has there been anybody drag raicng up there ???


----------



## donzi22

The drag strip has been removed to make room for two road courses that will be setup the next few months.


----------



## MARCUS

Hello A&M Here's a track, that you will like to see. Just go thru our thread and visit our website.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Race season is almost here


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Race News*

:thumbsup:Race fans we are back and we are in the 3rd year of racing some changes have been made:wave: and new things to come in the next few months. 

Fall hours start 9-8-09

Here is are store hours
Monday-10:00am-2:00pm
Tuesday- 3:00pm-7:00pm
Wed - closed
Thurs- - closed
Friday- closed
Sat -----2:00pm ----9:00pm
Sunday---10:00pm ---2:00pm


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Nascar Hard body class*

Club Stock Rules.:thumbsup: This class will be our kids entry level class Sat 5:00 
Class starts 9-19-09 Sat night racing

Johnlighting Nascar Bodys/ Old Afx Nascar Tyco Nascar/ 

BSRT 901, Slottech T1 or T2, Wizzard Storm or P* , Tyco/Mattel 440X2 and Tomy Super G+ with black magnets 
"Ceramic-Grade" Bonded Traction Magnets are allowed in all cars 
Cars are to remain in stock condition; No plated electrical parts are allowed. 
Any readily available rear wheel and slip on silicone tires 
Stock front end must be used 
Any plastic pinion gear and crown gear are allowed 

Only OEM stock armatures are legal “Hot Stock Arms” are NOT allowed 
Cars will run on 18 Volts 
“Pinned” rear axle is allowed


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Road to Championship*

Sat Night Thunder 

Outlaw Sprint Car / This class we will race starting Oct 3-09 @ 6:00pm
on are new Tko Thunderdome oval 4 lanes 56 feet of fun 

We will crown a Champion in this 26 race season. :thumbsup:
RULES. 



BSRT 901, Slottech T1 or T2, Wizzard Storm or P* , Tyco/Mattel 440X2 and Tomy Super G+ with black magnets 
"Ceramic-Grade" Bonded Traction Magnets are allowed in all cars 
plated electrical parts are allowed. 
Any readily available rear wheel and slip on silicone tires 
Any front end 
Any plastic pinion gear and crown gear are allowed 
Any .010” thick sprint car lexan body (must be painted) 
Only OEM stock armatures are legal “Hot Stock Arms” are NOT allowed 
Cars will run on 18 Volts 
Bring to the track


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Join are race pass program and save money 
Fall pass on sale now


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

*Sunday Racing Fun Run*

On Sundays we what to bring back the glory (Days of Thunder)

@ 12:00noon we are going to drop the green flag and race the old Mag traction / new x-traction cars This is open to all . This is a fun car on are big oval and may just be to much fun . old NASCAR BODY 

Rules. 
1.Any front end 
2.Any rear hub 
3. slip on tires
4. Nascar body
5.must have fun 

Bring it to the track :wave:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY

Do to a Sat football game we are going to be closed. But we will race on Sunday 9-13-08

Class to run on Sunday is mag/x -tracion / nascar hard body , than we will race G-jets
race starts @ 11:00


----------



## donzi22

Hey Moe any racing going on?
Peter


----------



## SuperFist

*The end of a great HO slot car track*

*A&M Raceway
CLOSED*


----------



## donzi22




----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

Wtf !!


----------



## gotmark73

Did the oval find a home? Is it open for racing?


----------



## donzi22

gotmark73 said:


> Did the oval find a home? Is it open for racing?


Here you go. I believe it is in Plainwell Michigan

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305897

Miss that track


----------

